# Srs Mod



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

The SRS I bought from Roger is wicked, but just a tick small for my hands. I wanted to make it a little grippier, so I did the following: I sanded it down further to 600, teak oiled it with three coats, and then hit it with one coat of mahogany stain.

The I plasti-dipped the handle tip, and gave it a real tight paracord sailor's whipping. After that I filled a syringe (sans needle) with Plasti-dip and put a bead around both edges of the whipping to help hold it in place.

Then I used my recently acquired wood burner to inscribe it and give this true craftsman his due for this awesome shooter. Sorry it is so sloppy Roger.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice !!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm liking the dip and wrap. I love Roger's work! Fantastic mod!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice personal mod.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Very nice mod toad.How's the grip now, and did you per shrink the cord before wrapping?


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

You know...I haven’t. I remember reading about that somewhere. You get it wet or something? When I get in the mood to do something, I usually dive right in. I have a hard time doing prep work unless it is something vital. The wrap is real tight and feels awesome, but I recently bought a fair amount of paracord, so I’ll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening toad as I understand it all you have to do is drop the paracord in boiling water for a couple of miniuates when let it dry.Will likely give it a shot this week,haven't tried this method yet so if you like i'll let you know the results.


----------



## worserabbit (Apr 16, 2012)

Good job on the mod!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Smashtoad said:


> The SRS I bought from Roger is wicked, but just a tick small for my hands. I wanted to make it a little grippier, so I did the following: I sanded it down further to 600, teak oiled it with three coats, and then hit it with one coat of mahogany stain.
> 
> The I plasti-dipped the handle tip, and gave it a real tight paracord sailor's whipping. After that I filled a syringe (sans needle) with Plasti-dip and put a bead around both edges of the whipping to help hold it in place.
> 
> Then I used my recently acquired wood burner to inscribe it and give this true craftsman his due for this awesome shooter. Sorry it is so sloppy Roger.


Good job. I can see where that would help with the feel of that handle.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, Roger...it is scary tight in the hand and hits a ton with 2050s and 7/16" steel. I put that 2050 setup on another sling and got some 1745 through trades. I am gonna throw 1745 on it and see how that feels.


----------

